# Curse of the Mummy (2017)



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

HauntiH your scene is genius


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love seeing all the pieces come together in this display. You, my dear, are an artist!


----------



## The-Hog-Flu (Oct 21, 2013)

That looks great.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:What a wonderful display Haunti, so cohesive and expertly executed. Take a bow lady, it's fantastic!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Love the canopic jars. What are they made of?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the theme ... one of my favorites.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

randomr8 said:


> Love the canopic jars. What are they made of?


3D printed plastic


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Thanks for the kind words everybody.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really impressive! Looks like a museum display!


----------



## diamonddave_k (Nov 9, 2016)

Wow awesome!


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

I really Like the whole scene. I want to add some Egyptian scenery to my haunt next year.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

Very cool! Was this in your house?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your mummy’s tomb came together beautifully. You did a great job.


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the black horsemen. (can't remember the correct term). Are they mannequins? They are spectacular.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Whoa! Beautiful, beautiful work.


----------

